# worn door lock elderly swift capri



## 115629 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi folks just back from our first real week end in our swift capris which we are so pleased with. The door to the caravan part of the motorhome has a plastic lock which is badly worn and has now broken . Has anybody any suggestions as to a replacement preferably of a more sturdy nature or where can I get a spare/replacement from. Thanks for reading my post June and Nigel


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

If its possible to give more precise info on the make / type of lock it would be of more help . . . maybe try :-
http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

vic


----------

